

Braintree vs. Stripe vs. Paymill vs. Amazon Payments - kirk21

Hi all,<p>What payment system(s) do you use and why? The info we have gathered so far indicates that Stripe and Braintree are the best options (eg, price, support, ecosystem etc.).<p>Background: we are looking into a payment system for https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.recurvoice.com (located in Belgium, Europe).<p>Thanks!
======
KerryJones
I have used both Braintree and Stripe in various systems, the quick and simple
takeaway was that Braintree had a great program but had lengthy verification
processes for us as a company (this was a couple of years ago). Stripe was up
and running in no time and now my go-to CC processor.

